# Looking for Good starter raft



## Petermort705 (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m looking for a starter raft under $1000. Must come with frame and oars. I don’t know much about rafts but I would like to learn. Please send pictures.


----------



## t-clark (Feb 22, 2020)

It's going to be real hard to buy a half decent setup for under $1000. If you were to find one for that price, the condition will most likely not be great. I would save up a bit, and set your threshold around $2500 or $3000. That's still a low price for the rubber, frame and oars.


----------

